# Would you take Portlands solid young guys for KG?



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I think Portland should make a move for KG.

They could offer you guys Roy, Aldridge, and Randolph(I would care less about Randolph).

I still think losing KG would be terrible, but getting young talent like Roy and Aldridge would allow you guys to rebuild.

A lot of people propose bogus trades that are lopsided. 

I want to see KG and Oden on the same team!!!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I think that you would have to offer a pick as well, but I might do that since Roy is a stud and I personally like Alrdidge quit abit, and Randolph is a decent 20-10 guy.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Theres no chance Portland trades Roy AND Aldridge, so therefore i dont think there would be enough talent coming back.
i think Portland should stick with youth anyway, no point ruhing things when you can build around Roy/Aldridge/Oden etc


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

compsciguy78 said:


> I think Portland should make a move for KG.
> 
> They could offer you guys Roy, Aldridge, and Randolph(I would care less about Randolph).
> 
> ...



Dude,

This is the worse one sided trade on the Internet. There is absolutely no way KP would even think about this trade. Trade away the core of POR for a 31-year-old guy who has 3 more years left (a stud without help in MIN banging every night with the big men for the past 10+ yrs. his body will break down you'll see), and never won anything to speak of.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

RW#30 said:


> Dude,
> 
> This is the worse one sided trade on the Internet. There is absolutely no way KP would even think about this trade. Trade away the core of POR for a 31-year-old guy who has 3 more years left (a stud without help in MIN banging every night with the big men for the past 10+ yrs. his body will break down you'll see), and never won anything to speak of.


KG's 'break down' is going to take a lot longer than most big men, he doesnt bang his body up on offense, takes jumpers, has never been involved in any bad incidents nor has he ever had a serious injury... not one in a 12 year career. he has 2-3 more Prime years left, let alone years in total.

i wont comment on the not winning anything comment cause thats ignorance.

i do agree this trade is never gonna go down from portlands side though.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

give it up compsciguy78 - that's a fricking horrible trade.

& lol at dude asking for a pick too.....


----------



## Sir Shorty (May 25, 2007)

I'd seriously be pissed if we traded Roy, Aldridge, and ZBo for KG. Nothing against KG, but we don't need him. Sure, it'd be cool to see Oden and KG dominate, but it's not going to happen. Give this up, I wouldn't even consider this if I was KP.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

trade the number 7 pick (conley) for ZBo though?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

If Portland breaks up that Roy/Aldridge/Oden combo, somebody needs to be shot, seriously. That team has championship written all over it, just give it time. The biggest thing Portland needs to do imo is get Randolph out of there. If Conley is around at #7 it would make perfect sense for some sort of deal involving Conley for Randolph. Any two of Hudson, Jaric, James, and Hassell along with the pick would make it work financially. I'm not a big fan of Randolph (though he used to be my favorite player, it's a MSU thing), but that would be an option to consider.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> trade the number 7 pick (conley) for ZBo though?


Depends what's available at #7, but absolutely it's a possibility. I'd want to get Randolph and Outlaw though. Outlaw can develop into a Kirilenko/Gerald Wallace/Josh Smith type player and we'd need that since Randolph doesn't play defense.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

socco said:


> If Portland breaks up that Roy/Aldridge/Oden combo, somebody needs to be shot, seriously. That team has championship written all over it, just give it time. The biggest thing Portland needs to do imo is get Randolph out of there. If Conley is around at #7 it would make perfect sense for some sort of deal involving Conley for Randolph. Any two of Hudson, Jaric, James, and Hassell along with the pick would make it work financially. I'm not a big fan of Randolph (though he used to be my favorite player, it's a MSU thing), but that would be an option to consider.


I'm not sure. I don't think it makes good sense for Portland. Pairing up friends is a bad idea IMO. What if Conley isn't that good and falls to 3rd in the rotation? Then you got Oden complaining that his friend doesn't player enough. Besides, Jack/Rodriguez is a solid point guard combo for now and potentially a very good one in the future.


----------



## Sir Shorty (May 25, 2007)

Mateo said:


> Depends what's available at #7, but absolutely it's a possibility. I'd want to get Randolph and Outlaw though. Outlaw can develop into a Kirilenko/Gerald Wallace/Josh Smith type player and we'd need that since Randolph doesn't play defense.


If Outlaw can play anywhere near what he was doing at the end of the season, he'd be a perfect fit. If he can just bring in like 13 and 7, he'd fill our void at the 3. He was tearing it up at the end of the season, it boosted his confidence a lot and I think this upcoming year could be his breakout year...At least I'm hoping it is. The thing is, I love having Outlaw and Udoka on the team, as well as my man Freddy. I'm just glad I'm not KP right now, I don't know what I'd do.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Zachs still very young isnt he? im not sure why portland has given up on him considering offense is the one part of odens game he appears to be behind in, you could do a lot worse than pairing him with a 20+ points post scorer.
but it definately sounds like Zach is gone, i would assume conley will be on the board at 7 and i think if we can make that deal with portland we should take it... we dont need a textbook center, nearly all teams dont have one, a frontline of KG/Zbo would be very cool IMO.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> Zachs still very young isnt he? im not sure why portland has given up on him considering offense is the one part of odens game he appears to be behind in, you could do a lot worse than pairing him with a 20+ points post scorer.


He's had some off the court problems, and the Blazers are trying to clean up their image. I don't think he's a good influence on the younger players.



Mateo said:


> I'm not sure. I don't think it makes good sense for Portland. Pairing up friends is a bad idea IMO. What if Conley isn't that good and falls to 3rd in the rotation? Then you got Oden complaining that his friend doesn't player enough. Besides, Jack/Rodriguez is a solid point guard combo for now and potentially a very good one in the future.


I'm not even that high on Conley as a player. I was just working under the assumption that Portland would be interested in him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> He's had some off the court problems, and the Blazers are trying to clean up their image. I don't think he's a good influence on the younger players.


true, which for them is a real shame because he can be outright dominant on offense sometimes, we took the exact same chance on ricky with so called attitude problems and he hasnt had any issues here.
i think its a risk that we would have to take if hes available, pairing up a 23/9 post guy with KG you could not pass up.




> I'm not even that high on Conley as a player. I was just working under the assumption that Portland would be interested in him.


yeah conley would be of no use to us, if we pick him there would have to be a trade already worked out with Portland, or possibly ATL.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

BlayZa said:



> give it up compsciguy78 - that's a fricking horrible trade.
> 
> & lol at dude asking for a pick too.....


Tell me what is so bad about asking for a pick? Roy may not get much better than he already is, Alrdidge wont be GREAT and Randolph has attitude problems, and doesnt play defense. KG is a top 5 player in the NBA and the Blazers aren't going to trade away two of their young guys and their best lowpost scorer when they are going to get Oden anyways, but I think that Roy,Aldridge,Randolph and a pick is what it would take to get KG.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Point is moot, Portland doesnt offer these guys it makes no sense at all... they are building for a championship a few years down the road anyway with these players, Garnett needs a team contending now, or veterans here.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> true, which for them is a real shame because he can be outright dominant on offense sometimes, we took the exact same chance on ricky with so called attitude problems and he *hasnt had any issues here*.


I'm not sure about that. There was the game where he got benched and went back to the locker room, with teammates and coaches trying to keep him out there. That was the OT game against Detroit, where KG got ejected. I get the sense that there is some behind the scenes issues with Ricky that they've been trying to keep quiet. Maybe it was just his relationship with Casey, or maybe it was more than that, don't know. It's hard for us to judge because all we can do is watch the games and read stuff, we don't really know what's happening in practice and in the locker room. I think there's still a risk with keeping Ricky around.

I (begrudgingly) agree on Randolph though. He's too talented for a team in our desperate situation to pass up, if the price is right of course.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> I'm not sure about that. There was the game where he got benched and went back to the locker room, with teammates and coaches trying to keep him out there. That was the OT game against Detroit, where KG got ejected. I get the sense that there is some behind the scenes issues with Ricky that they've been trying to keep quiet. Maybe it was just his relationship with Casey, or maybe it was more than that, don't know. It's hard for us to judge because all we can do is watch the games and read stuff, we don't really know what's happening in practice and in the locker room. I think there's still a risk with keeping Ricky around.
> 
> I (begrudgingly) agree on Randolph though. He's too talented for a team in our desperate situation to pass up, if the price is right of course.


true, im not saying hes been perfect because theres always something to the stories whether they have ben blown out of proportion or not.
I remember that incident (now that you mention it lol), however outside of that i havnt heard of any 'big' problems with ricky, and especially nothing that has been news worthy.
i still want to trade him, not because of any issues he has but simply because he should have high value around the league, hes a reasonably cheap contract, puts up impressive stats and is an expiring deal... combine him with a number 7 pick and i think its the start of a very solid deal for a star.


oh and totally agree on Zach, we are a team in need of taking a risk or 2.... a 23/9 post guy is a pretty good risk to take a chance on IMO.


----------

